# New T3 flange.. wrong size



## Shaggy (Jan 20, 2000)

Picked up the flange today and it's quite a bit bigger than the exhaust housing on my turbo.. 
Turbo is a K24 from a Audi Turbo Diesel.. any idea what kinda of flange I need? T25?


























_Modified by Shaggy at 4:12 PM 8-31-2005_


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (Shaggy)*

need to find out what this thing is if possible.. 
Anyone got an idea?


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (Shaggy)*

I thought I already told you that was not a t3 flange, maybe I thought someone else had already told you that. Anyways, you need to just take the turbo to a shop and have one cut out for you. Doesn't have to be CNCed, but any machine shop can do it.


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_I thought I already told you that was not a t3 flange, maybe I thought someone else had already told you that. Anyways, you need to just take the turbo to a shop and have one cut out for you. Doesn't have to be CNCed, but any machine shop can do it.

Who are you? 
I just picked this thing up the other night, and the only info I got was from Wizard-of-OD saying that it was a standard T3 flange... obviously not right. 
And why take it to a shop and have one custom cut if this a standard T25 or other?


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (Shaggy)*

I remember seeing your post earlier about the turbo, and I thought you were asking what flange it was?
I guess I didn't tell you it was standard T3 because it obviously wasn't a T3. Since you were asking about the flange I assumed that you had already looked around for the proper flange and couldn't find it....soooo, I told you to go to a shop.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (Shaggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaggy* »_
Who are you? 
I just picked this thing up the other night, and the only info I got was from Wizard-of-OD saying that it was a standard T3 flange... obviously not right. 
*
Wizzard of od must have been off that day or something...a k24 is much different than a t3 flange:*








*and this is the turbo outlet flange:*








And why take it to a shop and have one custom cut if this a standard T25 or other? 
*
exactly!*

*is this what it looks like?*
http://www.theswansonfamily.us..._1420


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (Kilmer)*

I figured he had already looked, and not just gone off of what someone had said


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_I figured he had already looked, and not just gone off of what someone had said









Leave it alone man.. go play elsewhere.
I know it's not a k24/k26 flange. But it definatley looked like your standard rectangular T3 flange to begin with.. I didn't know the dimensions until I picked one up earlier today. 
Now does anyone with some real input have anything else to add...


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (Kilmer)*

Maybe I should'nt have put 3 pics up.. I thought maybe if someone who knew what they were talkin about saw the exhaust housing in general they might be able to help.
The pic of the T3 flange, and my turbo is the first one I put up. The T3 flange is much larger.. I need a flange to fit what's in the rear of the T3 flange pic. 
Looks like it may be a t25 though.. but I need to confirm dimensions.


----------



## Kor (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (Shaggy)*

Pretty sure Wiz of Od knows that K24 != T3 flange...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (Kor)*

got one of the same turbos, had to make a custom flange.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (bonesaw)*

Is that on the 3K data tag? If so, you can punch it into the BorgWarner TurboDriven site, as it has a part number search engine. Will tell you what it came from, the engine code (I think?) and factory HP rating.
http://www.turbodriven.com/en/...x.asp


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (Shaggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaggy* »_

Maybe I should'nt have put 3 pics up.. I thought maybe if someone who knew what they were talkin about saw the exhaust housing in general they might be able to help.
*Why don't you search around instead of whining on the interweb?
This flange looks like a volvo one instead of a regular audi flange...the turbo is a k24 and so what? that turbo is loosely used and now is on volvo s60r's which isn't the same thing as what you have! now go search around first!*
The pic of the T3 flange, and my turbo is the first one I put up. The T3 flange is much larger.. I need a flange to fit what's in the rear of the T3 flange pic. 
*Duh. I have a clue on what a T3 flange is







*
Looks like it may be a t25 though.. but I need to confirm dimensions. 
*why don't you measure it then!
A Garrett T25 mount flange is approx 92mm x 62mm, with 4 bolt attachment holes, on rectangle 72 mm x 40 mm c/c apart...just don't forget T25 is garrett not KKK*


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (Kilmer)*

You need a hobby my friend.. are you feewing a widdo upset by my making reference to you not knowing what you were talkin about... don't take it personal bud.








If you would have provided anything with some sort of relevance to this thread instead of jumping around posting pics of k26/k24 flanges when I obviously knew that it wasn't one of those maybe I would have gotten somewhere quicker.








After hours of searching through google web it looks like google images has provided my dimension pic. It's indeed a T25 flange.. thanks for nothin Kilmer.



















_Modified by Shaggy at 10:48 PM 8-31-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (Shaggy)*

My apologies Shaggy.Take the turbo,Stencil out the flange and have any machine shop in Toronto make one for you.The unit I had used a T3 flange so I figured based from the pictures that you also had a T3 unit but I see its a T25 unit.Take a length x width measurement (centre of hole to centre of hole),maybe evan or one of the other vortexers can have one done for you right away.


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_My apologies Shaggy.Take the turbo,Stencil out the flange and have any machine shop in Toronto make one for you.The unit I had used a T3 flange so I figured based from the pictures that you also had a T3 unit but I see its a T25 unit.Take a length x width measurement (centre of hole to centre of hole),maybe evan or one of the other vortexers can have one done for you right away.

No apology needed. I didn't quote your name for anything other than keepin 'thetwodubheads' out of the conversation... I'm not one to post **** up at the drop of a dime and without lookin, and I had a hell of a time findin anything relating to t25 flange dimensions and specifications.. aswell as these turbo's and the audi 5k TD's they were used on in general. 
edit: Ill have one on order from ATP in the morning.. I needed this thing yesterday. thanks. 
and for anyone who needs specs.. 
T25 dimension pic










_Modified by Shaggy at 11:11 PM 8-31-2005_


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (Shaggy)*

Shaggy - get in touch with me if you need a T25 flange. I just got done a nice size batch and can beat ATP's price easily


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (Shaggy)*

The K24 5K TD flange is different from T3, K26 and K24 gas (which is the same as K26 5K.) Why not find a 5K TD manifold? If you build a header for that turbo, you are committed to THAT flange. If you have bigger plans in the future, it might be time to consider a T3 flange turbo and manifold.


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: New T3 flange.. wrong size (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_The K24 5K TD flange is different from T3, K26 and K24 gas (which is the same as K26 5K.) Why not find a 5K TD manifold? If you build a header for that turbo, you are committed to THAT flange. If you have bigger plans in the future, it might be time to consider a T3 flange turbo and manifold.

The T25 flange I picked up locally does the trick.. I will be using it welded to an adapter plate that will bolt up to the TD 4cyl. manifold I have. Should be more than enough for the intended usage and fueling.


----------

